# pics of my display cabinet



## treeguyfred

a short time ago bottles_inc posted pics of his very nice lighted display cabinet, that inspired me to post some pics of mine. This display was featured at the door at our club's Show & Sale a few years ago next to the ticket table in Oakland, NJ.
Right now, I have it installed in our bedroom.
Hope see others displays at home...
~Fred


...and yes, I have to dust that display! wow cough cough...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

treeguyfred said:


> a short time ago bottles_inc posted pics of his very nice lighted display cabinet, that inspired me to post some pics of mine. This display was featured at the door at our club's Show & Sale a few years ago next to the ticket table in Oakland, NJ.
> Right now, I have it installed in our bedroom.
> Hope see others displays at home...
> ~Fred
> View attachment 219903View attachment 219904View attachment 219905View attachment 219906
> ...and yes, I have to dust that display! wow cough cough...


I guess the maid is on vacation!  They look amazing Fred. That is a really nice bit of history. The story is a nice touch. I felt like I was in a museum. Sweet display. My antique China hutch is ten lbs of shit in a 5 lb bag. Looking in there is like playing that messy room game. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottles_inc

Great display! I love displays like this that have a narrow focus on one specific type of bottle.


----------



## J.R. Collector

That looks amazing.  Awesome display of beautiful bottles! Thanks for sharing


----------



## matthew lucier

treeguyfred said:


> a short time ago bottles_inc posted pics of his very nice lighted display cabinet, that inspired me to post some pics of mine. This display was featured at the door at our club's Show & Sale a few years ago next to the ticket table in Oakland, NJ.
> Right now, I have it installed in our bedroom.
> Hope see others displays at home...
> ~Fred
> View attachment 219903View attachment 219904View attachment 219905View attachment 219906
> ...and yes, I have to dust that display! wow cough cough...


Love the cut glass, makes your bottles look "fancy". The dust adds to the look and feel of what's being displayed. What I really like are the glass shelves. You can view the bottles from top to the bottom "literally" without taking them out. Nice, I tip my hat to you sir, couldn't have been a better match for the these bottles.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie

I had two mirror backed glass lighted curio cabinets that I used to keep bottles in.  I decided to change that approach after hearing too many horror stories of something breaking - either the shelves, the small pins holding the shelves etc.

I do miss them and yours looks great.


----------



## yacorie

This is what I changed to - used LED tape for lights.


----------



## tsims

yacorie said:


> This is what I changed to - used LED tape for lights.


Love it, wish i had the space to dedicate a wall. I too have an overcrowded cabinet and have the same worry about a shelf collapsing.


----------



## tsims

yacorie said:


> This is what I changed to - used LED tape for lights.


Beautiful collection, must make you smile when you walk by!


----------



## treeguyfred

yacorie said:


> This is what I changed to - used LED tape for lights.


SaWEET display of a super nice collection of oldies! I wish I had a nice size area to devote to a big display like that!
great mix of terrific stuff! Thanks for posting those pics! 
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

yacorie said:


> This is what I changed to - used LED tape for lights.


That still looks great and most importantly it looks sturdy. Glass shelves just look like an accident waiting to happen.  We had an earthquake less than 10 years ago. I still remember worrying about my antique chinahutch. It is old but did not collapse. Your shelves are very bright. Good job.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce

EARTHQUAKE... the nightmare of glass collectors.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

UncleBruce said:


> EARTHQUAKE... the nightmare of glass collectors.


People who live in glass houses should have earthquake insurance. If you can even get it. Act of God and all.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie

Thanks everyone.  I’m happy with how they came out.  Painted 2x8s with very long lag bolts and mounted to the walls.

move banged on the walls and shelves to see if anything would move and only a few needed a bit of museum putty


----------



## Palani

Nice I got to get started on a display case I like backlighting and window light.


----------



## willong

treeguyfred said:


> This display was featured at the door at our club's Show & Sale a few years ago next to the ticket table in Oakland, NJ.



That's a gorgeous collection!


----------



## BillHaddo

treeguyfred said:


> a short time ago bottles_inc posted pics of his very nice lighted display cabinet, that inspired me to post some pics of mine. This display was featured at the door at our club's Show & Sale a few years ago next to the ticket table in Oakland, NJ.
> Right now, I have it installed in our bedroom.
> Hope see others displays at home...
> ~Fred
> View attachment 219903View attachment 219904View attachment 219905View attachment 219906
> ...and yes, I have to dust that display! wow cough cough...


Here's my display, definitely nothing in here with the age of yours, you have some nice bottles. 




Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred

BillHaddo said:


> Here's my display,


Bill! That's a fantastic display! it would keep my attention for an hour, or more! Thanks for sharing and thanks for your feedback on mine.


...buhhhht... this weekend my girl friend and I did some display shake ups some cleaning and redisplaying. The Porter & Ales went out to the front room on the wall...


...and I decided to bring out most of my flask collection(that I could manage to unbury and locate). the GF decided it was time to feature them in the "jewelry box"


Whoops missed snapping the bottom most shelf... 
~later, Fred


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

BillHaddo said:


> Here's my display, definitely nothing in here with the age of yours, you have some nice bottles. View attachment 220292
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Think I see a few deco sodas in there.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

treeguyfred said:


> Bill! That's a fantastic display! it would keep my attention for an hour, or more! Thanks for sharing and thanks for your feedback on mine.
> 
> 
> ...buhhhht... this weekend my girl friend and I did some display shake ups some cleaning and redisplaying. The Porter & Ales went out to the front room on the wall...
> View attachment 220703
> 
> ...and I decided to bring out most of my flask collection(that I could manage to unbury and locate). the GF decided it was time to feature them in the "jewelry box"
> 
> View attachment 220704View attachment 220705View attachment 220706View attachment 220707
> Whoops missed snapping the bottom most shelf...
> ~later, Fred


Nice saloon flasks are they locals?


----------



## BillHaddo

treeguyfred said:


> Bill! That's a fantastic display! it would keep my attention for an hour, or more! Thanks for sharing and thanks for your feedback on mine.
> 
> 
> ...buhhhht... this weekend my girl friend and I did some display shake ups some cleaning and redisplaying. The Porter & Ales went out to the front room on the wall...
> View attachment 220703
> 
> ...and I decided to bring out most of my flask collection(that I could manage to unbury and locate). the GF decided it was time to feature them in the "jewelry box"
> 
> View attachment 220704View attachment 220705View attachment 220706View attachment 220707
> Whoops missed snapping the bottom most shelf...
> ~later, Fred


Thanks Fred, you have even more beauties in these pics, the colors really jump out.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHaddo

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Think I see a few deco sodas in there.


Yes, I've managed to collect quite a few, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Nice saloon flasks are they locals?


Yuppers, they are all N.J. or N.Y. and close to my town, except the Old Joe Gideon of course


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

treeguyfred said:


> Yuppers, they are all N.J. or N.Y. and close to my town, except the Old Joe Gideon of course


Having a collection of regional/local flasks like that can be a challenge unless you can run into someone selling a bunch of theirs. I traded a guy a couple op scroll flasks for  15 hotel/saloon flasks -sold all the local (maryland) ones to a nearby collector and moved the rest fairly quickly, made out very well on that deal.


----------



## willong

There is one glaring problem in following forums on this site: the bite of *ENVY*!


----------



## willong

Palani said:


> Nice I got to get started on a display case I like backlighting and window light.



Ditto! It might appear a bit sterile or industrial for some tastes, but I am convinced that backlighting is the best illumination method for displaying the detailed characteristics of the individual bottles themselves.


----------



## blobtop

Well, here's one of my display cabinets, but the other pictures show part of the rest of my collection!


----------



## nhpharm

Love all those blobs!  I collect New Hampshire blob beers...up to ~250 variations so far.


----------



## UncleBruce

blobtop said:


> Well, here's one of my display cabinets, but the other pictures show part of the rest of my collection!


I know who this is now.  Lots of beer bottles with closures.


----------



## yacorie

blobtop said:


> Well, here's one of my display cabinets, but the other pictures show part of the rest of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 221416View attachment 221418View attachment 221420


 
good lord that’s awesome.  Mind sharing some info on what it is you collect?  Can’t help but think you could have some CT blobs in there


----------



## yacorie

This is what I used to have before I made the shelves - had 4 of these


----------



## Nickneff

treeguyfred said:


> a short time ago bottles_inc posted pics of his very nice lighted display cabinet, that inspired me to post some pics of mine. This display was featured at the door at our club's Show & Sale a few years ago next to the ticket table in Oakland, NJ.
> Right now, I have it installed in our bedroom.
> Hope see others displays at home...
> ~Fred
> View attachment 219903View attachment 219904View attachment 219905View attachment 219906
> ...and yes, I have to dust that display! wow cough cough...


Very nice collection I love the color if you really want them to shine like a new dime take an Old Rag put a little baby oil on it wipe them all down with it they'll look brand new not too much oil just enough to make them shine it will work and you will be very impressed. Thanks for showing they are awesome


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

blobtop said:


> Well, here's one of my display cabinets, but the other pictures show part of the rest of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 221416View attachment 221418View attachment 221420


Holy Crap!!!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

I don't know this person, just saw the pic online, one of my favorite displays I have ever seen.


----------



## blobtop

Sorry, I didn't want to focus on the size of my collection, just the frustration in getting enough display cases to show it.

yacorie - I collect blob beers from all over.  I have about 45 CT blobs (unfortunately none for sale or trade right now).


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

blobtop said:


> Well, here's one of my display cabinets, but the other pictures show part of the rest of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 221416View attachment 221418View attachment 221420


You won awards with some of those bottle. Can we see pictures of the bottles with the awards? Amazing collection you have there.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## blobtop

The ribbons were from whole display exhibits I had assembled.  They're all disassembled now and I stupidly didn't take pictures.  The titles of the displays were: Blobtop Beers with Original Contents, Different Blobtop Closures, Cobalt Blobtop Beers and Teal Blobtop Beers.


----------



## yacorie

blobtop said:


> Sorry, I didn't want to focus on the size of my collection, just the frustration in getting enough display cases to show it.
> 
> yacorie - I collect blob beers from all over.  I have about 45 CT blobs (unfortunately none for sale or trade right now).



you happen to have a list?  Would be great to know if you have any that aren’t documented.  And maybe I’d have good trade bait !!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

blobtop said:


> The ribbons were from whole display exhibits I had assembled.  They're all disassembled now and I stupidly didn't take pictures.  The titles of the displays were: Blobtop Beers with Original Contents, Different Blobtop Closures, Cobalt Blobtop Beers and Teal Blobtop Beers.


From what I saw in those pictures, they have my vote. Topshelf all day long!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

